# St Pauls, NC - Devin, M Adult, PTS 11/10



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfnder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12347540

Robeson Co AS, Devin, male B&T, will be PTS on 11/10








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Only ONE DAY to find a home/rescue!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beauty, such a short time, poor baby.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Anybody to help this boy??

Devin 
So young...looks at those pretty white teeth.

[img]http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb121/jeep4beach/NC52312347540-2-x.jpg


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12347540

Still listed


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Devin


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

